# Call Of Duty 2 - Clans



## Lacedaemonian (May 3, 2006)

*Are any of you Chronicles people looking to join a clan or looking for a friendly match?  If so, then follow the link or PM me here.*

*http://www.eternal-guardians-community.org.uk/

The clan also plays World of Warcraft and Guildwars amongst other games.  

It is a very friendly clan so feel free to have a look. 
*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 5, 2006)

No interest from the Chronicles community?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 6, 2006)

I guess not.  We just won our last two matches.  Woohoo!


----------



## kyektulu (May 6, 2006)

*Is this game free to play Lace?

It looks quite interesting but I cant sign up for any paid memberships right now.*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 8, 2006)

Call of Duty 2 is free to play online mate.


----------

